# Wet install screen protectors



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

I've tried to install about 3 dry protectors and I suck at it. I know I can do wet install but am curious what brands are good, you recommend. Any brands to steer clear of?


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

I have an XOSkins one. Looks and feels amazing. I got something stuck under it right at the last minute, but that's my own fault. A friend of mine says he loves the Skinomi ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Only thing I use is zagg.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

XO Skins, they are amazing and turn out perfect every time.


----------



## Moose (Jun 7, 2011)

Skinomi works great for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I've used Skinomi, but I definitely like my XO Skins better. Can't beat the protection either


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

SGP flex screen protector. It was easy to install and feels relatively smooth with minimal orange peel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chaddymoff (Aug 18, 2011)

Skinomi customer here. I insist on them for all the kids' phones.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

ZAGG all the way


----------



## gbblr69 (Dec 19, 2011)

Zagg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ghost armor for me. Paid $5 for the screen to be done. Plus a lifetime warranty on it.


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

ddgarcia05 said:


> SGP flex screen protector. It was easy to install and feels relatively smooth with minimal orange peel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


agreed i went through 3 different wets and this is def. my favorite one.


----------



## dwd3885 (Jan 4, 2012)

The SGP Flex is great. It works with the curved Nexus screen. Whatever you do, try your best and wait at least 3 days before going crazy. Believe me, the bubbles WILL go away.


----------



## jappetta99 (Dec 20, 2011)

Another +1 to XO Skins. Easy application, good touch feel, and display is still vibrant and bright. Also covers 99% of the screen with spot on cut outs for the camera and earpiece. The little bit not covered by XO is covered by my silicon case so I am very happy with it.


----------



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

XO Skins as well. That's cool you took a drill to your mirror. Have you seen xoskins main video? They used a dremel and a sander too


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Zagg all they way; the whole lifetime replacement is nice . And if you need a replacement pretty much no questions asked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

YEZZIR! Zagg is my screen saver of choice has been since my of droid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

ZAGG has free replacements. Not sure about any others.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I've owned the Zagg and XO skins and XO was leaps and bounds ahead of Zagg feels like theres nothing on it. Highly recommend


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

I just installed an XO Skin last night and so far, it still has that rubbery feel to it. But, I've read that I goes away after a few days.

Other than that, it was an easy install and all the bubbles were gone by this morning. You can't even see it on the screen that it's on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I use skinomi myself.


----------



## itchybrowneye (Jan 3, 2012)

I just went to the mall last night and had a ghost armor put on.... Best thing I have ever done!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Ghost Armor FTW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Where do you get ghost armor? Link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dluxxx (Dec 23, 2011)

so far had 3.... zagg, verizon clear dry apply, and ghost armor....by far the worst was zagg....had it professionally installed...orange peel city...tossed it.... the verizon was nice and clear but didnt cover the whole screen....ghost armor by far my favorite...no zagg tastic orange peel...clarity of the verizon...and fills the whole screen...


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

GTvert90 said:


> Where do you get ghost armor? Link?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://www.ghost-armor.com
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

